# Offline for a week or so.



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Folks, 

Starting Friday, I will be offline for about a week. I will be undergoing surgery to remove a large cyst from my nasal cavity/sinuses. In addition the Dr. plans to remove my enlarged adenoids. I'm not sure how long I'll be down, but I'm planning enough time to fully rest up. 


I want to apologize to everyone here. Over the past few months I've been a bad webmaster. Emails have gone unanswered, updates have been sparse, and broken items haven't been fixed. I have really struggled with my health. An effect of my current ailments has been that I am unable to get a good night's sleep. I have been exhausted due to the lack of meaningful rest for months. As a result, I've had little motivation or energy to get anything done, have a hard time remembering simple things, and I've had a short temper with my family. In addition, the financial stress that many of us are experiencing is also having an effect.


Please understand that if I haven't responded to your emails, fixed your problem, or posted the update that you requested, that I've been doing my best, but right now, even that isn't good enough. I will try to get all the updates in that I can over the next two nights.


Your calendar orders will not be affected by this. My downtime will be during the printing and shipping of the calendars. I'll have my wife and maybe a friend or two over to help ship out all the calendars and get them out as soon as possible.

Also, I'd like to take the time to thank our moderators who really help me keep things in line here and answer as many questions as possible. I'd like to specifically point out Dwight and Steve. They do a great job with answering the technical questions before I can get to them. Thanks guys!


Thank you to everyone for making MLS the best site on the web for large scale trains. It's your participation that makes the site what it is. 

If I don't get to update before next Thursday, Happy Thanksgiving! See you next week?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Shad, 

Health first, everything else is secondary...the Mods can handle the day to day stuff while your off, take it easy buddy!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Get well quickly Shad. You're in my prayers.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad
Your health comes first. The moderators will keep MLS up and running in your absence. 
We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and speedy 
recovery.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes, that sounds terrible. I hope all goes well. I had a nasty sinus infection once and that was awful. I can't imagine a cyst. Good luck. 

-Brian


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes...a bad sniffer is a real pain. I hope the surgery goes well and that you recover soon. We'll miss ya.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Many wishes for successful procedures and speedy recovery... Nick


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

God speed to recovery.
JimC.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

(Hey Dwight and Steve... Paar-ty, paarrr-ty, paarrr-ty, paarrrr-ty, paarrrr-ty!)









Shad... I had a boss that had something similar done several years ago. He came back to work the next day... BAD IDEA! Didn't come in the day after. But he was fine later that week. Take a day or two of just lounging around and then, just think you can stay home the rest of the week and work on the forum software!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like it's a good thing to get done, hang in there and take it easy.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Take care and get lots of rest... 
Gary


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Shad, 

Take care, hope all goes well, we will be thinking of you, and your family. 
See my PM to you


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Take care and I wish you a speedy recovery. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ow. 

Take care of yourself. We won't start any *big* fights while you're out.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Shad... Rest during the post op time..... Wait for the body to heal before getting back into the swing of things. 

Best to Melony and the young'uns during this time. We'll be praying for full recovery.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Luck and our prayers are with you. Take as much time as you need to get back on your feet. As many have already said, your health and family come before this site or anything else for that matter. 

Take care!


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

All the best to you, Shad! Take care and get well soon!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

Good luck with the surgery, we'll be praying for you as well. As the others have suggested, take the time to recover. 

Mark


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, give me a shout if I can come over and give you a hand with anything.. You know the number.. USE IT !!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery Shad, I'm sure everyone will understand, and appreciates what you have done. So Get well and Get back soon! Remember TIME will heal almost anything. The regal


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Shad, just get better, OK? Take care, as one who has also suffered from lack of a decent night's rest for months on end (My CPAP is a godsend!) Take care of the health first! All of "This" will still be here...


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 
Good luck with the operation. 
As a Bi-Pap user for sleep apnea, like John Huebner, we know a little about what you are going through. 
The cyst removal will make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, take the time to fully rest up. Hope you will be in a position to mark up quickly.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

Wishing you the best. Time to sit back and let all those women folk of yours take care of you.









Yeah, I am one of those sleep apnea







, CPAP machine people also. Looking to do a similar surgery in March.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

Shad: Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooo. Get that taken care of. Those things are not good.

Take care. Bob


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck and best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Take care Shad and I'll bet you've got a bunch of built in nurses anyway! Take care get well and come back and have fun! That's what it is all about! 

Chas


----------



## MelJPulley (Nov 22, 2008)

I just wanted to post and let everyone know that Shad came through the surgery just fine. Anticipated time was 2.5 hours and it was done in 45 minutes. The doctor said it was a lot better than he had thought it would be so that is good news. The cyst was drained and adenoids were removed. He is at home resting comfortably! Thanks everyone for your concern and kind words.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That IS great news! I'm sure Shad will be feeling a LOT better.....in a few days!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Take good care of that guy!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the update, Mel. Keep feeding him Chicken Soup. He'll get well real quick...









Delighted to hear the procedure went well...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Mel, thanks for the update.. You guys give me jingle if you need a hand with anything...


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear,
Thanks Melony.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tk's for the update.. Good to hear all is well.







*


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Mel. Keep him away until he's _really_ ready to come back! No hurry!
Matt


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes.. Recovery took a little longer than I had expected. It took a good week for me to start feeling normal again. I've actually had a couple nights of good restful sleep this weekend. Things can only keep getting better!


I'm back to work today. I'm behind on emails and I need to get an update out. I'll try to get that done tonight.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to have you back Shad.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news...!

All the best

Gary


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

shad 

i wish you a speedy recovery.


----------

